# Why would you use a micklem bridle?



## Loubidy (15 October 2014)

I've always been very plain. Cavesson, snaffle and no extras. However I am now trying to become more aware of newer products and it just seems a bit of a minefield.

Do you use one and why?


----------



## MadisonBelle (15 October 2014)

I have one and I really like it! My mare is a borderline headshaker but she also has very odd habits of snatching and twitching etc. I tried all different bits and nosebands trying to find a solution, even the relief nosenet but nothing seemed to help. She has many issues and I would be a liar if I said the Micklem "cured" them all but it's a good fit, can be cleaned by dunking in a water bucket and is great to lunge with as I have the multibridle which has the extra hoop on the nose to lunge from and unlike my other lunge cavessoons it doesn't budge an inch. I recently put her back into my "normal" bridle but I didn't like the fit or feel so will stick to the Micklem. I also compete BE and BS in mine and I am seeing more and more of them.


----------



## ljohnsonsj (15 October 2014)

I've been debating trying one on my extremely strong but sensitive mare but haven't got around to it yet. Would be great to hear back from someone's experience with one and a similar horse.


----------



## mrsh2010 (15 October 2014)

My mum has recently starting using one on her section D has he has a tooth that's grown out the bottom of his jaw (vets won't remove it) and we cannot get other nosebands to sit in the correct position. The Micklem sits perfect on him, and he's accepted it really well. He never took to having a flash


----------



## Loubidy (15 October 2014)

One of my friends rides her 3* horse in a micklem which is what made me notice them in the first place but trying to read about them just goes on a lot about the shape to fit the horses head? 

I think I'm about to buy another horse and will need to buy a whole new wardrobe and and all these new products are popping up!


----------



## Llee94 (15 October 2014)

I ride my mare in one and love it. I event her up to BE novice level and she has defiantly improved since wearing it. She is a very sensitive horse and used to get very strong in all disciplines and I constantly found myself praying to god that I would be able to keep her in the arena after doing medium canter during a dressage test if she was feeling fresh. I tried loads of different nosebands and bits but found that the micklem was the best thing for her. They fit the shape of the skull, so there are no pressure points on the face. She now wears the micklem with a NS Verbindend and I find I have plenty of control for the dressage and have been able to gain much higher marks, where as before I would have needed an anchor to stop her when she got going! They are expensive (but in my opinion completely worth it), and there is a website (http://www.hireamicklembridle.co.uk/) where you can hire them for a week or two to try them out before you buy them. I would recommend this as I tried the bridle on one of my other horses and he didn't get along with it at all. You don't want to spend £120 on a bridle to then find out your horse doesn't get on with it!


----------



## Loubidy (15 October 2014)

Llee94 said:



			I ride my mare in one and love it. I event her up to BE novice level and she has defiantly improved since wearing it. She is a very sensitive horse and used to get very strong in all disciplines and I constantly found myself praying to god that I would be able to keep her in the arena after doing medium canter during a dressage test if she was feeling fresh. I tried loads of different nosebands and bits but found that the micklem was the best thing for her. They fit the shape of the skull, so there are no pressure points on the face. She now wears the micklem with a NS Verbindend and I find I have plenty of control for the dressage and have been able to gain much higher marks, where as before I would have needed an anchor to stop her when she got going! They are expensive (but in my opinion completely worth it), and there is a website (http://www.hireamicklembridle.co.uk/) where you can hire them for a week or two to try them out before you buy them. I would recommend this as I tried the bridle on one of my other horses and he didn't get along with it at all. You don't want to spend £120 on a bridle to then find out your horse doesn't get on with it!
		
Click to expand...

Oohh thanks for that, I will bookmark that page that is a very good idea!!


----------



## MagicMelon (15 October 2014)

I'm same as you OP, I keep my tack as simple as possible (plain cavessons etc.). I tried a Micklem on my big horse who was very strong to jump but TBH I wasn't sold on it so never bought one. I like that they're trying to make bridles more to fit the horses head, but I just don't like the drop-type noseband bit. If they make a cavesson version (ie. no straps round mouth) then I'd try again!  I think you have to be very careful to fit it correctly for it to work.


----------



## DD265 (15 October 2014)

I like the idea of the lunge cavesson noseband (I've been struggling to find a suitable cavesson) and I thought it might be good to try the bitless aspect too.


----------



## Nicnac (15 October 2014)

My youngster hated a flash so tried the Micklem and he is much much more comfortable.  I do have it quite loose as hate restrictions (call me fluffy).

My daughter events my horse and had always used the grackle in all 3 phases as he is strong, however felt confident to ride him in the micklem at last BE event Sunday and got her best dressage score so is converted despite originally thinking the Micklem was mother's fluffy faddishness.   I didn't hire it first as knew if it wasn't right could sell it on easily - have the competition one.


----------



## cavalo branco (15 October 2014)

I've just bought a Micklem competition bridle to try on my ID who is very fussy in the contact and constantly chomps and moves his head. My instructor rode in it first, then me, this morning and he shows a definite improvement, with a much more relaxed contact. So far I'm really pleased with it.
What I would say is that the sizing is tricky - I went for the x full horse size because my boy has a wide head despite being only 16.0hh. The top back strap is only just long enough although the overall length could almost be shorter. Do watch the videos carefully so you get the fitting right.
If your horse fusses in the contact I would definitely try one!!


----------



## jm2k (15 October 2014)

MagicMelon said:



			I think you have to be very careful to fit it correctly for it to work.
		
Click to expand...

It doesnt 'work' any different from a normal bridle, its just designed slightly differently. 
Its just a bridle which has the throat lash in a different place and you do it up flush with the skin instead of hanging in a droopy loop, and instead of having a separate noseband it is all one piece so less fuss and bulk with so many straps 

Its lovely to see the bridle never moves or rides up on the cheek pieces as a normal bridle does when riding so looks a lot better.

I play around with the noseband fitting and usually have it quite loose when riding with a bit so the horse can open his mouth as much as he wants, or skin flush when using it bitless which doesnt affect his mouth in the slightest as it sits higher up than when with a bit. 

I never thought i would use the ring for lunging and had planned to pull it out (have to have the normal version to have the bitless attachments as the competition doesnt have the nose ring or any of the extra fittings even though it costs more lol!) but i use it frequently. 
I also thought using a fulmer would have been an issue for catching on the noseband but this is fine too. 

Got one for each of my horses and they go very well in them indeed. When out riding or at shows, im having an increasing amount of people coming to look and ask how it works and have even converted a few to buy some. 
Ive still got other plain and flash bridles if needed for emergencies but more than happy with this. Have changed the browband on one to know who's bridle is which horse when in a rush. 

PS - got mine on robinsons and countrywide when they had a sale so only paid about £90 each for them and could re-sell them for more if they didnt work out. Size is: Pony, Small horse (Cob), Horse etc 

If you have any issues over fitting, take some pics and send them to William who designed it and he will advise if too high or low but its really easy to look at the photo and match it up.  Also take a measurement of his head first and email for size advice. Exceptionally good customer services.


----------



## old hand (15 October 2014)

bought one first for a headshaker, he is cured.  Used the clips to start with and is now in a kk ultra, couldn't stop him in anything before unless I completely dropped the contact.  Lent it to someone to try and rode him in a normal bridle, what a difference it felt like the bit moved all over the place and he hated it so much I just lunged him til it was returned.  have one for both of my others, one goes behing the contact in a normal bridle and is much better in it.  The other is lazy but is much more forward in the Micklem, he has a habit of losing his outside shoulder due to an old injury and is much straighter and , therfore, more forwards.  Wouldn't buy anything else now.


----------



## Piglet (15 October 2014)

I have a Micklem Multibridle and love it (get more uses for your money) my horse is so much happier and the "drop noseband" doesn't have to be tight (I ride my horse in a drop noseband on his normal bridle.  I also ride him out bitless and because it is a proper bridle as opposed to a halter, I am coved by Insurance.


----------



## old hand (15 October 2014)

Oh forgot to mwntion that the drop can be rotated round to fit above the bit, just adjust the cheek pieces shorter and lengthen the bit straps.


----------



## MILLGREENLADY (15 October 2014)

Love mine, my boy is a very extra sensitive chap and its the best solution I've come up with and a couple of bits recommend from hilary vernon which have made what seemed a strong horse which was running away from me to a very reactive chap which isn't strong and very responsive less tense and sensitive in his head. 

Started to ride my new one to school in the micklem = way better than the cavesson/flash bridle ..


----------

